

Layers with Carbonate Content Inside McLaughlin Crater on Mars - darrhiggs
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/MRO/multimedia/pia16710.html

======
darrhiggs
"This view of layered rocks on the floor of McLaughlin Crater shows
sedimentary rocks that contain spectroscopic evidence for minerals formed
through interaction with water"

